# Lab results - doctor not treating



## steph21 (Sep 7, 2009)

Due to my sypmtoms of extreme fatigue, I feel as though the doctor should be treating me, he thinks my labs are normal..

TSH 1.07 (.34 - 5.60)
T4Free .09 (0.6 - 1.6)
T3 Free 2.8 (2.5 - 3.9)

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

steph21 said:


> Due to my sypmtoms of extreme fatigue, I feel as though the doctor should be treating me, he thinks my labs are normal..
> 
> TSH 1.07 (.34 - 5.60)
> T4Free .09 (0.6 - 1.6)
> ...


Hi, Steph. Good to meet you.

Well, You must be very very tired. The Free T3 is your active hormone and that is what provides the energy for our bodies. Also, if you don't have enough T3, that can affect the limbic system in the brain and lend it's self to depression.

So..................you may wish to seek out a doctor who will put you on thyroxine replacement to get those numbers up on the Free T4 and Free T3.

Also, I wonder if you have had any antibodies' tests indigenous to the thyroid such as TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), Thyroglobulin Ab and a few others?

Your TSH is in range but TSH does fluctuate hourly and daily. I was shocked to see how low your FT3 and FT4 are.

Do you have any other symptoms such as hair falling out, intestinal motility problems, concentration problems etc.?


----------

